# Ice house manufacturer help needed



## IceChicka (Dec 5, 2008)

I know this may seem like a silly question to ask, but last season on my way to lake winnie (from Minneapolis) I saw a place that sold Ice House's that had a wooden exterior, I didn't stop to take a look now I have forgotten the company name. I am tring to locate this company as I am interested in taking a closer look at their houses, hoping someone close to the winnie area may know of a company who sells houses with a cedar shingle look to the outside of it and could help me out with a name or site I could take a peek at
Thanks in advance everyone.


----------

